# Issue with my Golden ... Help!!!!!!!



## Jonzin4Reptiles (Jan 10, 2012)

So i`m having a major issue with my Golden Tegu "Anubis". The pics below show the problem. It has happened twice in the past week, pics are from the 2nd time which was 2nite. I noticed this around 6pm AST. I`ve already had him to the Vet ( Same vet the Zoo i work with uses ) but by the time i got him there the situation had gone away. The Vet injected saline up his recum hoping he would poop but he didnt. I searched his enclosure b4 put him back and found a moist jelly type substance with the white urnate beside it ( goin take this to vet 2morrow for tests ).

Guess i`m just looking for opinions from you more experienced Tegu owners on what this may be. Is it his bowels commin out or is it his penis? 

Oh the red marks in the last pic are from him biting it, it was actually bleeding!!!

Here are the pics i took ... there as clear as i could get ... was shaking like a leaf.














Thanx in advance for your help and/or opinions,

John


----------



## james.w (Jan 10, 2012)

That's a prolapse. 
http://blogs.thatpetplace.com/thatreptileblog/2008/08/14/amphibian-and-reptile-emergencies-%E2%80%93-prolapsed-cloaca/


----------



## Jonzin4Reptiles (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanx for the link James. Very good read.

Any insight on him biting at it? He actually made a cut in it which was bleeding (vet did not see this as it was back inside by the time i got there, she only had my description and the pics).

Cheers,

John


----------



## james.w (Jan 10, 2012)

Not sure why he would bite it. Is it still out now or did it go back in? Is he pooping normally?


----------



## Jonzin4Reptiles (Jan 10, 2012)

It was back in by the time i got to the vets. Don`t think he has had a poop in a few days. But like i said ... i found some moist jellyish substance with his urnates which i assume was from 2day. Only thing that has changed lately is he ate his 1st rat pinkie for me friday Jan.6 (he had eaten them for past owner a couple times) and a 2nd one this past sunday Jan.8.

Cheers,

John


----------



## james.w (Jan 10, 2012)

A lot of times a prolapse can be caused by impaction. That is why I ask about him pooping. Dehydration can play a part as well, so make sure humidity is good and he has fresh water at all times.


----------



## Jonzin4Reptiles (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanx for all your advice james. I do change his water everyday. Humidity is usually a bit low, i`ll work harder on that.

Cheers,

John


----------



## jumper123 (Jan 10, 2012)

def prolapse. mostly diet related.. (from experience) warm sugar baths work great. Sometimes if they don't drink enough I put the turkey in a little bit of water. Also up the fruit and veggies in the diet.


----------



## james.w (Jan 10, 2012)

Your welcome. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Jermosh (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice article, we get snakes that do this once an ahwile. We used a premade saline solution, I think its the same as sugar water though.


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 11, 2012)

I hope Anubis pulls through. The first time I saw Kodo stick out his hemipenis, I though he was having a prolapse; never having owned a large male lizard I's never seen this before and it practically gave me an aneurism.


----------

